# work in North Dakota or where ?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ctguy1955 said:


> I am a 31 year member, and as it is July now and I have no pension credits for this year, I would like to travel and earn some pension credits so as not to have another blank year. Ive worked 5 of the last 40 months as every time you get laid off the book is at 170 or higher. I was 230 when I signed book one 9 months ago and im at 81 now. I could have gotten a nuke job and traveled an hour and forty minutes each way, but im getting old enough now that I dont want to work 7 10's and drive almost 4 hours on top of it. I could get a hotel room and stay in that area, instead of driving, but that shut down is over and I dont know when the next one will occur.
> 
> In my younger days I spent 10 months in upper New York and my children were in school crying about where is my Daddy and it broke my heart, but I had to do it. I came home on weekends at least. I did 4 months out in Indiana and was able to come home to a shutdown. I dont like active nukes anymore and do not want to work at them. Just a personal thing.
> 
> ...


If you really cannot find work then go to *North Dakota

Welcome to ET enjoy..:thumbsup:
*


----------

